# JD265 Loader Build



## JD265 (Jan 24, 2014)

Hey there,
I was looking into getting a small sub compact loader and was surprised at the prices so me being a "I can build one" type started a project to build one, I first looked around for a garden tractor in O.K. shape and found a JD 265 for 400 dollars that ran O.K. but smoked badly with an original Kawasaki 17hp but the rest was in great shape.I purchased it and repowered it with a NEW briggs 25hp intek twin cylinder engine. I then proceeded to look at some pics of homemade loaders and had a good idea of how to design and build one.In looking at the pics I discovered a set of plans and downloaded them and used them for my basic layout.This has been a work in progress for about a month and the temps here have beed below zero with the windchill so I have spent limited time in the garage. although I have heat it takes forever to heat it to a comfortable level.But heres what I have so far (See pics)I have everything but the cylinders and will purchase them when I get to that point.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Awesome! Looking good so far.


----------



## JD265 (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks Tractor Beam, this same approach can be used for just about any lawn or garden tractor. I will be giving updates as I go with a few questions and answers for those who ask.


----------



## JD265 (Jan 24, 2014)

*a little more done*

Been busy with a lot of other stuff and the weather hasn't been very good( I wish I had this done for the snow)so not much done.Just got a plasma cutter and its the best 350 dollars I have ever spent!!Cut out the arm gussets, by the fourth one I was doing ok after getting the adjustments right.cuts like a knife through butter.this will be a time saver and allow me to do a lot of other projects I have planned.Also cut the 1 1/4 holes for the upright arm supports with the drill press.I will be welding a piece of 1 1/4 x3/4 pipe in arm and through the upright supports the way I am doing it is probably overkill and had I thought it out a little better I would have changed the material sizes a bit....oh well just makes a little more work for me.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Pretty cool project JD265! Will be watching your progress, thanks for sharing.


----------



## JD265 (Jan 24, 2014)

Doing some more mock up and tacking everything together before final welds. The uprights are the hydraulic tank that goes from one side to the other and will hold about 5 gallons .still have a slight leak I have to fix coming through one of my bad welds on one of the lower corners, the tank leaks have been a PITA! When cutting the material I cut on a little short and its making life hard for me trying to get the larger gap welded good.


----------



## JD265 (Jan 24, 2014)

Short update,been doing alot of other things but need this baby done for building our r/c dirt track. Here's some pics of my progress and I am back on the project that I have neglected.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

JD265 said:


> Short update,been doing alot of other things but need this baby done for building our r/c dirt track. Here's some pics of my progress and I am back on the project that I have neglected.


Pics didn't load. I'm going to do one of these eventually for my 1050 Bolens. What you had done looks great.


----------

